# Suche Bild



## sipoh (7. Januar 2009)

kaputten Stöckelschuh, High Heel (Absatz abgebrochen)
und / oder Frau, die sich im Gulli mit Absatz verfängt

für Print-Zwecke.

Ist jemandem beim Recherchieren zufällig sowas übers Bild "gerollt"?


----------

